# 07 Raheny house price for probate



## jams (2 Nov 2009)

I need to put an estimated valuation on a 3 bed semi in St. Assams in Raheny in October 07 in an application for Probate.

Might anyone have an idea of what prices were achieved for houses in the Assams area around October 2007.

Many thanks


----------



## z104 (2 Nov 2009)

I'd phone an estate agent in the area for a rough idea.


----------



## enoxy (2 Nov 2009)

Look at daft for current price and multiply by 2 for 2007 prices.


----------



## mercman (2 Nov 2009)

AFAIK you will have to have an official valuation for the property. On submission it will go to the Revenue's valuers for clarification and confirmation.


----------

